# TrackFiends.net Soundkit



## Smoketolivelife (Feb 7, 2009)

What up, I hate to come on here and just ask for shit but, Does anyone no where I can cop that trackfiends sound kit. I just got that fruity loops and apparently its met for techno beats. and I cant afford to shell out $120 for the kit cause Im broke. Id done found downloads but none of them work. can any help me out?


----------

